# NOx Sensor



## lynnski (Jul 17, 2004)

help I bought the part and I don't know where it goes and I do not have a manual


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Do you mean the Knock Sensor? That goes above the oil filter and under the intake manifold on the back of the engine. Before installing the new part make sure the area is clean and then install the new sensor. The old one should measure between 500 to 620 K ohms and many times a loose knock sensor can cause problems as well.

Troy


----------

